# Funny Billboards - Sorry, Just Had To Share



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

These two are BACK to BACK on the westbound BQE in Sunset Park, Brooklyn. I can't think of anything funnier...I know its toilet humor, but imagine these in other, more quaint, locales...like Holdfast's Oxford.










"Enjoy life again!"...hilarious!


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

finding the first ad a bit creepy. guess mike had a good week though?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Mike must've needed a bigger bra before.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Manzeer??

Or Bro??


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. While the first may serve to titillate a bit of laughter from the reader, the second may strike painfully close to reality for some!


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

https://www.billboardliberation.com/

these guys know their way around some billboards:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Manzeer??
> 
> Or Bro??


Manzeer would work well.


----------

